# Muntin Fitch



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i was trianed on a fitch for window muntins but theyre hard to find these days but i came across this one at an estate sale last week ......love emm an cant wait to knock out some windows


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That poor little fitch has no idea how many times it wil dropped on the ground.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> That poor little fitch has no idea how many times it wil dropped on the ground.


 

pinched nerve on the left side but the right is fine so there


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> That poor little fitch has no idea how many times it wil dropped on the ground.


lol you beat me to it



Ole34 said:


> pinched sciatic nerve on the left side but the right is fine so there


We know Ole but it is just like a job site around here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

So you are putting the old school tool back in the rotation?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

so this is how you work time and material? lol


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> So you are putting the old school tool back in the rotation?


ive always done windows with fitches just havent been able to find the ones i like ......i'll be usin this one first chance i get


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Please make a video.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Kind of like an artist brush anyway.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

johnpaint said:


> so this is how you work time and material? lol


 
ill be adding $.50 to my next bill for ''materials'' :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> ill be adding $.50 to my next bill for ''materials'' :whistling2:


There ya go, I knew you had it together.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Haven't used one in like 35 ? years, hell haven't SEEN one in the same time frame.

I like them. I did not like how little product they held. After awhile I got tired of the novelty and went back to 1 1/2 sash. 

If I were doing graphics, I sure as hell would use one. They are really good to keep the perfect amount of paint "flowing" by turning as you apply.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> Haven't used one in like 35 ? years, hell haven't SEEN one in the same time frame.
> 
> I like them. I did not like how little product they held. After awhile I got tired of the novelty and went back to 1 1/2 sash.
> 
> If I were doing graphics, I sure as hell would use one. They are really good to keep the perfect amount of paint "flowing" by turning as you apply.


Gotta make some money anyway. Let's move along with the paining right?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

with this size fitch i could get about 1 muntin at a time then dip then another muntin then dip etc etc ....before you know it the sash is done ........had a 2'' for the frame an sash though ....just used the fitch for muntins...... i'll roll it down one side an get the face at the same time then go back an hit the other side


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> with this size fitch i could get about 1 muntin at a time then dip then another muntin then dip etc etc ....before you know it the sash is done ........had a 2'' for the frame an sash though ....just used the fitch for muntins...... i'll roll it down one side an get the face at the same time then go back an hit the other side


You will have to make a video to show it because I don't think I can believe it right now.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Ole, for someone as innovative as you, I'm surpried you're resurecting a relic from the Edgar Allen Poe era, or is this one of those East Coast things I haven't seen, or used on the Best Coast.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never seen one in use on a muntin.Make a vid.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

This is what I started using last year - I save at least 10 min's per side - especially with the textured glass.

This is a repaint - the picture looks like there is paint on the glass on the other side, but I think it is just the angle of the picture reflecting the other side.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> This is what I started using last year - I save at least 10 min's per side - especially with the textured glass.
> 
> This is a repaint - the picture looks like there is paint on the glass on the other side, but I think it is just the angle of the picture reflecting the other side.



Boy, would we have fun with you and your messy habits. 

Paint up and over the ferule and so much on the hands ??
Sorry Jeff, just haven't see that much paint on the tools and hands in a long time.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> Boy, would we have fun with you and your messy habits.
> 
> Paint up and over the ferule and so much on the hands ??
> Sorry Jeff, just haven't see that much paint on the tools and hands in a long time.


 
i can tell you havent used a fitch in 35yrs cause your havin trouble remembering how messed up they get when workin out of a can


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

wow thats crazy. 2.5" nothing else. What kind of run do you get out of that makeup brush? About 2 inches maybe 3"? Ole, you are the last guy I thought would handle a ladies brush.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

informative post. b4 i read this i was like 'what tha heck is a fitch? don't tell me he wears that abercrombie crap...'


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> wow thats crazy. 2.5" nothing else. What kind of run do you get out of that makeup brush? About 2 inches maybe 3"? Ole, you are the last guy I thought would handle a ladies brush.


 
come on Jack, you think id use it cause i want to take longer?? im not union remember


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

jenni said:


> informative post. b4 i read this i was like 'what tha heck is a fitch? don't tell me he wears that abercrombie crap...'


 Deans the ''metrosexual'' around here not me ...........:jester: sorry dean but i remembered that from the fishin thread


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got 3 of those brushes Ole. Every once in awhile I'll take one out and use it, but mainly I use them for some faux techniques, lettering, and a few other things. When I first started out in the business there was an old Italian master painter who could put people to shame with one of those, and keep it clean at the same time. It was like watching poetry in motion. I will say that I like the way they fit the hand and how easy you can rotate them.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

id figure youd know WOlF .........i was brought up on these brushes so i know what they can do but its hard to really convey that in type so im gonna try an put a video together


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> I've got 3 of those brushes Ole. Every once in awhile I'll take one out and use it, but mainly I use them for some faux techniques, lettering, and a few other things. When I first started out in the business there was an old Italian master painter who could put people to shame with one of those, and keep it clean at the same time. It was like watching poetry in motion. I will say that I like the way they fit the hand and how easy you can rotate them.


 
thanks for bringing that up .......another great thing about these is the incredibly straight line you can get an that's why there so good on muntins , basically like painting with a pencil ..........1 swipe an a side of a muntin is done !!


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> thanks for bringing that up .......another great thing about these is the incredibly straight line you can get an that's why there so good on muntins , basically like painting with a pencil ..........1 swipe an a side of a muntin is done !!


i likey the sound of that


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

You need to pick up a set of these! Nice tapered european fitches, razor sharp lines!!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

3" sprig. Get three or so sashes in a single dip.


----------

